# Paypal Fees



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, they just raised them! -- Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Figures!!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dang, they were already whacking me for about 4% on a CC transaction. I may close my account.


----------



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

EBay's fees are horrible now too. I won't sell anything on it anymore.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't find any info on this, do you have a link please Tex?


----------

